# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Zenuwen en beendergestel >  Botontkalking

## Rijkie

Heeft iemand goede of slechte ervaringen met het gebruik van actonel tegen botontkalking?
Rijkje

----------


## sietske763

@rijkie,
mijn beide bio ouders slikken deze pil 1 x per week, met veel water en beslist niet gaan liggen, ongeveer een half uur!
beide hebben ze al in verregaande stadium osteoporose maar deze pil heeft ervoor gezorgd dat het niet verder is gegaan.
ik weet niet wie je bedoelt natuurlijk maar het komt veel vaker voor als je vroeg in de overgang zit.
uit voorzorg(en klachten)heb ik hormonen gekregen omdat het erfelijk is, dus die hormonen stellen de boel uit!
succes

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo rijkje,

Hoe is jou ervaring tot nu toe met Actonel?
Hier staan wel wat ervaringen waaronder zoals Sietske hierboven aangeeft _"Let op bij dit geneesmiddel dat wordt voorgeschreven bij botontkalking dat je NIET gaat liggen gedurende het eerste half uur na inname, alleen staan of zitten is toegestaan, omdat anders de kans bestaat dat de klep van de slokdarm beschadigt raakt. Als hiermee rekening wordt gehouden, zijn de bijwerkingen onschuldig. "_
Hopelijk helpt het jou!
Sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------

